# Looking to co-angle



## Mothra (Apr 4, 2011)

As the title states, I'm looking to be a co-angler in almost any tournament. I've never fished a tournament, but I'd love to try it out. I'd like to consider myself a pretty decent fisherman but I wouldn't mind learning a few things. Thanks!


----------



## Fishin_Joe (Mar 7, 2008)

It looks like i am going to be fishing the ohio weekend series asva boater so i will need a link for all the events maybe rooming as well ill stay in touch...
Joe


----------



## astrocats (Jan 27, 2008)

where do you live what if any lakes do you fish I am alwase needing a partner from time to time I fish every weekend all over Ohio


----------



## Mothra (Apr 4, 2011)

Fishin_Joe said:


> It looks like i am going to be fishing the ohio weekend series asva boater so i will need a link for all the events maybe rooming as well ill stay in touch...
> Joe


Yes, please stay in touch!



astrocats said:


> where do you live what if any lakes do you fish I am alwase needing a partner from time to time I fish every weekend all over Ohio


I live in Findlay, located in the northwest part of the state. I fish many of the local lakes here and also try to get to the bigger ones such as Clear Fork, Alum, etc., though not as often


----------



## Mothra (Apr 4, 2011)

Bump. Still looking to co-angle!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I will be fishing every weekend.......send me a PM with your number. I have 3 co-anglers now that I fish with....but they sometimes cancel


----------

